# to go or not to go



## Sugarpuss (Aug 18, 2008)

hi all, wife has seen a job in Athens but with the current situation we are unsure if it is even worth applying. What is the real situation/lowdown there?


----------



## amesotis (Sep 6, 2012)

Well, one should say uncertain. You don't really know what the next day will bring to your life. It's an adventure and if feel like you could go for one you should come here


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

What kind of job did she see? 

Regardless of crisis, during the summer, we need foreigners to work ..


----------

